
Peanut-allergy cure close after Australian breakthrough - ourmandave
http://www.smh.com.au/national/health/peanutallergy-cure-close-after-australian-breakthrough-20170816-gxxz10.html
======
DrScump
If it has a 33% failure rate, I think "cure" is overstating it.

------
jessriedel
Does this lend additional weight to the hypothesis that early exposure to
peanuts reduces the likelihood of a peanut allergy?

